# Scientology nearly ready to unveil Super Power



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.sptimes.com/2006/05/06/Tampabay/Scientology_nearly_re.shtml/


----------



## RAXL

This is why Tom Cruise will rule the world.


----------



## HibLaGrande

wonder twin powers...activate! form of...a crock of poo shape of a horses ass.
I hope it will let him think he can fly, then he can go jump off a cliff.


----------



## Otaku

Funny you should mention twins, Hib! I went to high school with Matt and Joe Feshbach (identical twin brothers). They were weird then and it looks like at least one is still weird. Of course, they're weird and wealthy.

(No offense meant to any Scientologists)


----------

